# 2011 OAA Tournament Dates



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

As per the OAA's Tournament Date Policy, the tournament dates for 2011 have been published for review to ensure accuracy. At this point no new dates will be accepted for print in the directory.

If there is a change required or an error that needs to be fixed please contact webmaster:ataa-archery.on.ca before November 18th.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

As long as the CAFAC shoot is in there on the rite day we are good:cocktail:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

captain t p&p archery 3d july 30 and 31st is not listed.. please respond...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

captain t have records for 2010 been posted yet some we shot last june and still not posted.. Is there a problem...other items are already posted with pictures even though they happened 3 months latter.. just wondering...?????


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> captain t have records for 2010 been posted yet some we shot last june and still not posted.. Is there a problem...other items are already posted with pictures even though they happened 3 months latter.. just wondering...?????


I don't believe they will be published until we know for sure that the FITA/1200 and DBL70 will be the format for the target championship.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

they where the records for 2010 and the record for that format for that time should be listed.. even if it goes back to old format...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> they where the records for 2010 and the record for that format for that time should be listed.. even if it goes back to old format...


It would be a waste of time if time and space on the site, if you wanted records for this year even if we go back to the old format just look at the results.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

geez x-hunta I guess the 100 plus shooters that paid their entry fee would not feel it was a waste of time and space when I get notices from the oaa and their are items posted daily on the site a record is a record and it is not more than a page long for all of the entries.. The one reason I would like to seem them in print is as an old man of near 60 and getting older daily I set a couple of those records and would like to see them in print.. even if for just one year.. also where you at the shoot???


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

When I have a free moment the records will be posted. They currently are not in an easy format to post so it is very time consuming and right now I have AGM prep that needs to be done.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Your a good man Andy .. staying on as prez I hope...can`t make meeting this year but you have my vote ... thanks ted


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> geez x-hunta I guess the 100 plus shooters that paid their entry fee would not feel it was a waste of time and space when I get notices from the oaa and their are items posted daily on the site a record is a record and it is not more than a page long for all of the entries.. The one reason I would like to seem them in print is as an old man of near 60 and getting older daily I set a couple of those records and would like to see them in print.. even if for just one year.. also where you at the shoot???


Yes I was at the shoot. I just feel that if we go back to the 900 rnd(I highly doubt we will) that the dbl 70 scores wouldn't mean much, but thats just my own opinion. Obviously we don't see things the same way but we as human beings are entitled to our own seperate opinions. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

attn x-hunta glad that we both made such an excellent shoot hope you can see my reasoning.. lol lol I can hardly see the target... as you said I think the format shot will be the new thing...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Your a good man Andy .. staying on as prez I hope...can`t make meeting this year but you have my vote ... thanks ted


Don't know if that was a typo or not but it's *Adam* not Andy...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I stand corrected thanks just a brain f--t lol lol


----------

